# Real Estate Video 5D mkIII Bower 14mm, 60D Tokina 11-16mm - Luneta Drive



## Cgdillan (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is my second RE video. Some improvements from Vivaldi Street. here is Luneta Drive!

http://www.newcastproductions.com/desktop/real-estate/luneta-drive.html

I also have the photos posted:
http://www.stockhammedia.com/2012/07/29/real-estate-photography-luneta-drive/


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 4, 2012)

Loads REALLY slowly.


----------



## Cgdillan (Aug 4, 2012)

Bennymiata said:


> Loads REALLY slowly.



I'm sorry. It must be on your end cause it's hosted from Vimeo and it loads effortlessly on every computer i've shown it on. I hope that gets better!


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 4, 2012)

The pace of the editing feels frenzied. Even before I've had a chance to figure out what it is that I'm looking at, the scene changes...and then I'm trying to remember what it was that I just saw, with the current scene changing again before I've even had a chance to realize that...oops, there goes another scene change....

I'd suggest at least doubling, if not tripling, the duration of each scene. I think I saw some gorgeous footage in there...let the viewer luxuriate in it the same way the buyer would presumably want to luxuriate in the home itself. Indeed, this would seem to be a great opportunity for some high-speed slow-motion shooting in some of the panning interior shots.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## preppyak (Aug 4, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> I'd suggest at least doubling, if not tripling, the duration of each scene.


Depends what he's going for. If he wants this to just be an interest-grabbing piece done in a classier version of something like MTV Cribs, then he's nailed the style. If the video is supposed to give a complete picture of the house and be a stand in for a real tour, then yes, it's too fast.

Considering the clientele for that location and house, I'm gonna guess it's the former, and I think it works. It opens up all the possibilities and would get someone to schedule a viewing. He also has photos if someone wants to see closer details. The pacing is important for keeping interest, and some of those shots being 3x longer would definitely drag. There's a few shots you could leave longer; or that could be done on a more traditional slider instead off the glidecam to be smoother, but generally I think it works. If anything, the clip lengths are a little too similar. Putting a few quick shots followed by a little longer one can add emphasis, and I think that's a technique you could utilize more. Maybe start closer in on the details and cutting out to a wider shot of the room. That would help to give a fuller picture without risking the pacing you have.

I'm not familiar with real estate photography in general, but I think the HDR effect of some of the photos is a little strong. Definitely makes the house seem bright, but, also a little surreal. But it wouldn't surprise me if thats pretty standard for RE photos


----------



## quartzie (Aug 5, 2012)

I suggest alternating slow/fast cuts in the video (e.g. on the promenade), this does feel a bit frenzied - but the footage is generally very nice. I also felt that the introduction was a bit too long; I wanted to at least peek inside the house a bit sooner. You might consider that as you develop the script next time.

Photo colors look a bit unrealistic as mentioned before, and I'd appreciate correct verticals in at least some of the outdoor shots.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll revise my suggestion and agree with the two after me that alternating clip lengths would work better.

I would still like at least _some_ longer clips of the property, and not just of a talking head.

b&


----------



## Cgdillan (Aug 5, 2012)

You guys all had great input. Thank you. Just to clear up the photos, it is very popular in RE photography to use heavy HDR and saturation and it's what this particular wanted. Although i do agree with the surreal look they have. For the video, the client asked for a high speed video with poppy fast paced music to attract a younger crowd. It was also only my second RE video =-) my first was http://www.newcastproductions.com/desktop/real-estate/vivaldi-street.html.

All your points are very helpful and good to keep in my for the next one. btw - if you look closely you will notice dirty carpets and possibly even some trash. The tenant was still living in the house and had not cleaned before we came to shoot the photos and video. So the fast cuts were also partly to disguise the dirty nature of the place as a much cleaner and well kept home. We had to do a lot of clean around the house before we could actually shoot.


----------



## SepusAshey (Nov 16, 2012)

great video.... thought it rang a bell -great video.



----------------------------------------------
Feast your eyes with Desperate Housewives Seasons 1-8 dvd


----------



## Northstar (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought you did a great job...nice work.


----------



## Cgdillan (Nov 16, 2012)

Northstar said:


> I thought you did a great job...nice work.



Thank you very much


----------



## cayenne (Nov 17, 2012)

I thought this was another nice one you've done.

What did you do for lighting..was it all natural....even for the announcer shots? Any reflectors?

Looks like pretty much all wide angle lenses...what all did you use?

I could see use of slider.....was there some steady cam too...or did you smooth out the 'walking' shots in PP?

Thanx,

cayenne


----------



## Cgdillan (Nov 17, 2012)

cayenne said:


> I thought this was another nice one you've done.
> 
> What did you do for lighting..was it all natural....even for the announcer shots? Any reflectors?
> 
> ...



Thank you!

All natural lighting. no reflectors, lights, or anything.

85mm f/1.2 L II on 5D mkIII for head shot. The rest were either Bower 14mm f/2.8 on 5d mkIII or tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 on 60D.

Konova Slider, and Glidecam HD4000. I think one shot was stabilized in post.

Edited in FCP X and graded with MB Looks


----------

